# HVLP on only trim in occupied homes....



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys...
Ive been brushing trim for so long and have always thought there must be a better way. So often the trim is colored and now using white that doesnt cover it takes multiple coats of checking it over grooooan and all those little edges zzzzzzzzzzzz...
If a buddy could only spray it somehow... hmmm
(talking about not getting it on the walls or having excessive overspray)
I got a HVLP yeeeehaaa that can be dialed down to a 1/4 inch line.
Now the only question is how to do it.
What Id like to do is do some masking and prep and spot prime bare wood and then spray it slow and steady once and boom done go home. 
So Im just writing this maybe some of you have some ideas. Im thinking I have to mask anyways like hinges, the floor etc. Im thinking masking all edges with 6 inch paper and tape. Im also thinking spraying the inside one shot with the door closed casing and all. Its the inside of the casing and the outside of the door thats got me stumped. How to spray the rest and door without getting spray everywhere. Also getting the outside of the door sprayed is a problem because closed therell be a 1/2 inch line around the door and open there'll overspray everywhere. 
Well thats about it. Any ideas would be great. Cheer yall!! :thumbup:


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

This is an old Buddhist Koan.


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

hahaha yeah no question its been bugging me for years but now with the hvlp i know its possible. I mean I have to mask anyways may as well do a bit more and blast it.
Im going to practice on a door and casing in the basement and luckily the wall is red so I can see any over spray. Also what I thought of doing is taking some black roofing paper and hang some rolls around to maybe catch any over spray. I think itll work if I have just the perfect pressure and really watch the angle and pattern size. Ill post a video of the results. But please keep the ideas coming. 
And btw heres my youtube channel with some more spraying shnizz. Cheers
http://www.youtube.com/user/jayfunk911?feature=mhum


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

jayfunk said:


> I mean I have to mask anyways may as well do a bit more and blast it.



If by blast it you mean airless, then I'm with you, but a bit more masking can mean a LOT more masking in an occupied house, which can be very tedious, and costly in terms of time and materials. I like to be safe and not leave it to chance, as overspray can sometimes seem to float forever. 

Door casings and jambs present difficult problems, because of all the directions you have to spray, and you're spraying through an opening. HVLP might be a solution, but is a significant increase in time over airless. I could see it in an occupied house where a spray finish is required, but other than that is it really faster than a brush? I don't have much experience with them to know how productive they can be. 

I'll be interested to hear how you experiments go. And cool videos. I like "this is how it's done in the country," lol.


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply. 
I would never spray doors and casings with the airless in an occupied home.
Actually I meant blasting away with the HVLP. Not sure if youre aware but I can adjust it down to a very faint mist 1/4 inch circle if i wanted. So the goal is to spray it all slow and steady once and thats it. And even if it does need a second check over all the preps done so that could be a matter of minutes. Theres no question that itll be faster than a brush with no drips, runs, brush marks, no misses and a nicer more even finish. Im thinking to roll the doors since the edges may be difficult to spray plus to cut down on the overspray. Either that or get an air exchanger. 
Glad you liked the vids I had fun making them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I spray in occupied homes with my 440 or proshot. Lots of plastic or Zipwalls may help, I can usually just put up paper and tape and be ok.


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I tried it. I hung roofing paper all around and even on the floor and I sprayed my door. Initial results were not too promising as the overspray got everywhere even as careful as I thought I was being. Obviously I need to practice again, go slower, and turn down the flow. Interesting though was that there was no dust on anything. 
Heres the link to my channel with the vids...

http://www.youtube.com/user/jayfunk911?feature=mhum;)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jayfunk said:


> Well I tried it. I hung roofing paper all around and even on the floor and I sprayed my door. Initial results were not too promising as the overspray got everywhere even as careful as I thought I was being. Obviously I need to practice again, go slower, and turn down the flow. Interesting though was that there was no dust on anything.
> Heres the link to my channel with the vids...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jayfunk911?feature=mhum;)


....http://www.youtube.com/user/jayfunk911?feature=mhum;#p/a/u/0/KHS1tgOksRI


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

jayfunk said:


> Well I tried it. I hung roofing paper all around and even on the floor and I sprayed my door. Initial results were not too promising as the overspray got everywhere even as careful as I thought I was being. Obviously I need to practice again, go slower, and turn down the flow. Interesting though was that there was no dust on anything.
> Heres the link to my channel with the vids...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jayfunk911?feature=mhum;)


That was kinda painful to watch. :no:

You can do that with an airless in about 30 seconds. Just mask the area properly and have at er. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

When in doubt, mask it .... everything. Charge accordingly.


----------



## Laz (Nov 14, 2010)

HVLP is for smaller projects or ware the need for control out ways speed.
HVLP is SLOW. Not only in time to spray but allows the product being sprayed to start setting up buy the time you get to a point that a pass from a different direction will hit what you have already sprayed.

Air less or the Gracos Air assisted that I use is the only way you are going to be able to spray fast enough to make money and do one side of a door frame and switch directions to shoot the other and have everything still wet enough.

Six in paper is not enough! 12 inch paper is minimum if you want to take the chance that you will be painting walls and ceilings for free. Two pieces of 12 inch paper or 24 inch plastic, sheet plastic on any wall ware spraying though the doorway will hit the wall. Use zipwalls to block the entire doorway off from the rest of the room.

Here is an example: 
My last job was to paint eight doors and doorways from a hall into the bedrooms. If I painted by hand protect floor and carpet around the frames and then two coats minimum.
Instead I sprayed them. I took the doors off. Too much area to have to zipwall off otherwise. Doorways two to three feet into rooms totally plastic off. 12 inch paper around everything first and tuck the plastic in behind and tape. Outside of hall area 12 inch paper and plastic on everything except ceiling. The only place you would have to watch when spraying is the ceiling.

Totally cocooned off from bedrooms and rest of house. Time to do this prep? Three hours. Cost in materials? One roll of 12" paper, two rolls of 1" tape, one roll of 2" tape, generous at 50 ft of plastic @ 16.00 for a box of 9x400 ft, about 30' of rosen paper, and about 12' of stick on carpet protector.
Time to spray each door frame the one coat it took since they were preprimed? 1 1/2 minuet each door frame, on to the next and BOOM done.
Then you think to yourself was all this prep worth it? Heck yes! Half a days work, homeowner just thrilled at how the doors and frames look and best of all other then getting handed the check is no paint on walls, ceilings or there belongings to have to pay for in more ways then one.

Mask, paper, plastic, and protect. Prep, Prep, then Prep some more. Do a little bit of actual spraying, let set up, clean up and done.:thumbup:


----------



## charlottepainters (Feb 22, 2011)

We have tried HVLP in occupied homes and although more precise and not as messy as Airless HVLP still doesn't work for us because our crews are so fast and meticulous by the time your done taping off everything we're already done brushing the trim and foam rolling the doors for that "just sprayed" look.

charlotte house painters | mooresville nc painting contractor | concord nc painters


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey guys and thanks for the input!
There is one thing here that says it all for me and that is the fact that my door and casing were lipstick red and my coverage with one coat was %100. Not to mention that the finish is super smooth. This would never be possible with a brush and roller as every inch including all the small edges would have to be checked over 3 times at least. 
So Im excited now to try with the semi-gloss and going slower. Ive turned around all the black paper and this time Ill try not to hit it. And nice to see that the dust was very minimal but in any case I would put some plastic around anyway. One coater comin up!! :thumbup:


----------



## jayfunk (Dec 6, 2010)

charlottepainters said:


> We have tried HVLP in occupied homes and although more precise and not as messy as Airless HVLP still doesn't work for us because our crews are so fast and meticulous by the time your done taping off everything we're already done brushing the trim and foam rolling the doors for that "just sprayed" look.
> 
> charlotte house painters | mooresville nc painting contractor | concord nc painters


I was just thinking about this. Do you still have to mask like around the floor and the hinges? And take off the doorknobs? I would hope so therefore the only prep for HVLP spraying that would be extra would be the paper around the edges. Plastic on furniture is still needed to catch sanding dust. 
Also you have to check it over twice with the brush and roller right? And how do you get a sprayed look with a foamy? It'll always be orange peeley and looking like you did it with a foamy? Id be curious to hear how you get your technique to cover so well. Cheers mate and thanks for the great input!! :thumbup:


----------

